# CB 100gr VS. 125gr



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a crossbow that shoots 345 fps and it came with 125gr practice tips. I have been looking for new broadheads, but all the nice ones are 100gr. I was wondering if shooting 100 vs 125 would be a problem?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not an expert in any means....and that is a fast bow you have!!! I went from 125 to 100 and glad I did as they fly fairly flat now. but then I think mine is only285 ft per sec....It all depends on how they fly...I did go to mechanical too...I would just find something that works and stick with it.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

normally the diff grain would not show till u get around 30 yards . but i have been told 2 diff things heavier broad heads the harder the impact . but lighter broad heads fly faster and u can somewhat shoot farther with less drop but what ever flys right ..
Rage is a pretty amazing broad head so . and it flys like a field tip


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

check out some slick tricks in 125 gr the extra weight will only benafit you farther down range since you are shooting a light arrow to begin with


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

i dont think it ill make a huge difference but wen in doubt try them on the practice range. ive shot 100s and 125s field tips from my compound and noticed a consistent difference in impact at 20-25 yds..once went to dick's and asked teh guy behind the counter the exact same question once...altho i wuz inquiring about 125gr field tips vs. 125 gr. fixed blade muzzy broadheads shooting out of my 245 fps compound...he told me they are the same weight they will impact the same spot and that i shouldnt have to adjust my pins if im shooting good with my field points...now the pack of muzzys i bought had a practice head and i went home and took some practice shots anyways...muzzy practice head was consistently patterning 4-6" left of my field tips!?!! so there u go...ive never shot mechanical heads so id imagine they pattern closer...i also dont know if they make practice tips for all mechanical heads...i think spitfire does...id say try to get a mechanical head that brings a practice tip so u can try it....the last thing u want to worry about when a deer walks into ur shooting lane is "where will my broadhead hit...i think it should hit straight...maybe i should hold right...or low...etc"...i practice with my hunting heads so im confident i will impact where i aim. so yeh id suggest if u want to be absolutely sure get some practice heads of the different weights and try them b4 u head into the woods. hope that helps.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

The Rage broadheads is the reason I was asking the question. I have a couple of friends who have killed deer with the rage, and said they have never seen anything like it. The blowout hole is massive and no chance of clotting up. I just dont want to blow 40 dollars if they wont shoot properly, but it sounds like it should.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

All speed and low weight equals a low kinetic engery output down range. If you are serious about switching to Rage Broadheads then here is what you should do. 

1. Switch your field tips to 100 grain and practice with them. Make sure you get your site all set up with your bolts shooting 100 grn field tips.

2. Buy only the 2 blade version of the Rage bh. Stay away from the 3 blade as it is not a very good bh. The 2 blade is the real deal.

3. Limit yourself to shots on deer to 30 yards or less. With a short arrow/bolt and a lighter broadhead your down range kinetic energy will fall off very rapidly after 30 yards and you could get poor penetration beyond that range. 

One final tip; avoid the shoulder blade.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

another good expandable is the wasp jak hammer 1 1/4 or 1 3/4 they are selling on ebay for about 20 bucks and have thicker blades than the rage dont let the oring be an issue they have deployed perfect for 38 deer and counting also 2 coyotes and 1 bear hopefully another black bear will fall to them in 10 days


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

TPaco214 said:


> i dont think it ill make a huge difference but wen in doubt try them on the practice range. ive shot 100s and 125s field tips from my compound and noticed a consistent difference in impact at 20-25 yds..once went to dick's and asked teh guy behind the counter the exact same question once...altho i wuz inquiring about 125gr field tips vs. 125 gr. fixed blade muzzy broadheads shooting out of my 245 fps compound...he told me they are the same weight they will impact the same spot and that i shouldnt have to adjust my pins if im shooting good with my field points...now the pack of muzzys i bought had a practice head and i went home and took some practice shots anyways...muzzy practice head was consistently patterning 4-6" left of my field tips!?!! so there u go...ive never shot mechanical heads so id imagine they pattern closer...i also dont know if they make practice tips for all mechanical heads...i think spitfire does...id say try to get a mechanical head that brings a practice tip so u can try it....the last thing u want to worry about when a deer walks into ur shooting lane is "where will my broadhead hit...i think it should hit straight...maybe i should hold right...or low...etc"...i practice with my hunting heads so im confident i will impact where i aim. so yeh id suggest if u want to be absolutely sure get some practice heads of the different weights and try them b4 u head into the woods. hope that helps.



You should never have to adjust your aiming to make up for broadhead flgiht. You broadheads were not flying correctly due to a bow that was not tuned properly! Your arrow was obviously out of whack leaving the bow. Paper tuning is a good way to fix this! ALso if you are shooting the wrong spined arrow for your set-up this will cause it too! 

As for switching to a 100 grain tip you will need to check your sights adn see if they are shooting the same! You are probably going to gain about 4-7 fps reducing your arrow weight by 25 grains! THis is gonig to change your pins or scope of whatever you have on your bow! WHen you increase arrow tip weight you do a couple things, yes you increase Kinetic Energy, which means the arrow has more force, but you lose FPS. You also weaken the spine on an arrow if you put a heavier tip, but thats not so important with crossbows!


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am using a scope. The brand is red hot and it seems to be working ok. The only thing I cant figure out is why I am using the same dot at 30 and 40 yards. the recommended dot at 20 yds and 30 yds is right on, but for some reason the 40yd dot shoots way high. My old crossbow had iron sights so the scope is a learning exp.

I have not changed to 100gr yet but I am going to


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many hit it exactly.

The slight, very slight speed advantage in reducing your broadhead weight is offset by the potential for reduced performance capability downrange on the deer. Arrows kill much differently than bullets. Arrows kill through hemorrhage. The more cutting and penetration the better the killing capacity, especially on a marginal hit. If you are shooting a light fast arrow and shoot forward in the shoulder you are out of luck the majority of the time and the deer is even more out of luck. Make that same shot with a slower but heavy arrow and the terminal results increase many fold. Take a 400 gr. .458 bullet at 1900 FPS and you can shoot through any animal in North America, as compared to a 130 gr. .223 at 3000 FPS that is better suited for groundhogs.

Bowhunting is not about speed it is about arrow placement and performance. Worry less about speed and more about hunting to get the deer you want in the position and yardage you want. Speed helps, no doubt about it but not at a sacrifice of terminal performance. Speed will never be a substitute for bowhunting skills

If your broadheads are not grouping close to your field tips you bow needs some tuning. If the broadheads are not grouping but you field tips group your broadheads need some tuning. If most of your broadheads group but a couple of them don't it is an easy fix with tuning.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to get away from the thread topic but Lundy made me laugh. I hunt ground hogs and use a Ruger.223. I was invited to hunt deer with some of my wifes family in missouri last year. In Missouri it is legal to hunt deer with high powered rifles the only one I own is the .223. I made alot of phone calls and shopped online and found a Federal Premium Vital Shok .223 round with a 60 grain Nosler Partition bullet designed for deer ,black bear and antelope. Man you should have heard the boys laugh at deer camp when I pulled the .223 out of my gun case.On the second day of my two day trip a button buck came over a ridge to my right I hit him with my range finder at 130 yards. I made a perfect vital shot on him and he only ran about 10 yards.The moral to the story is what Lundy said, good arrow or bullet placement is the most important factor. You can have the best bow with the best broadheads on the market if you don't place the shot well most times you don't get the deer.


----------

